# Boats for fishing tailwaters



## dadofalltrades (Apr 6, 2010)

Any advice on a boat to fish dam tailwaters? I am a striper fisherman and getting my first boat. What is the recommendation of the board in terms of boat? Is a deep-v better to hold it's spot? Are flat/skiffs the way to go? Any information would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

I like a 'v' for the river.Your question is pretty wide.Do you have some idea as to size,horsepower and price range?
Jake


----------



## dadofalltrades (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd like to be between 16-18 feet. And keep it under $20K. HP I really don't care about...just depends on the boat. I just don't want to be underpowered.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

You might want to look at a Lund or Sylvan in a deep v or similar boats.
Jake


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Definitely Deep V - probably 17foot - 75hp with a good Minn-Kota Pull-rope trolling motor.

Lots of different brands. Bass Tracker - low end//Lunds - high end (also heavy and wide).


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been fishing a Lund Rebel 16' with a Merc 50 for three years.
Great on the Ohio River, Erie, inland lakes and strip pits. They usually
have a trailer, boat, motor package for around $15K.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

does anyone use a pontioon in the river for catfishing if so is it safe to anchor a pontoon in heavy current


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't like anchoring in the main river, although I've done it.
If you do, keep a large very sharp knife by the anchor rope. 
There is large debris, and although rare, there is a chance that
a barge can get loose. You need to be able to lose the anchor quickly.
Always be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

pontoon's are great if you can pick your fishing days. alot of wind can blow you around. if your going to anchor in heavy current get something like a minn kota deckhand. iv had to let go of an anchor below meldal dam in a pontoon because i just couldnt hold on to it by hand any longer and stay in the boat. if your like me and fish when you can in the wind rain and cold "because those are the days off work" deep v is the way to go


----------

